# Do goats need salt licks/Algecide with copper?



## TwinkleToes (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi guys,
So I am just wondering if goats need salt licks and trough algecide blocks for copper intake.. By salt I mean the Himalayan pink rock salt on the rope, I went out and bought one if those thinking goats need em and the trough block, I read on a website (for miniature goats) but I am not sure if they need them, apparently it's for 'all livestock' to reduce algae growing in troughs and to add more copper into the goats diet? Do I need it?

Thank you! :kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Himalayan salt block is fine. Won't help for copper but there are trace minerals in it. This will not replace the loose mineral.

Never heard of the trough block.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Never heard of the trough block.


Me either. Could you tell us more about it?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Copper IS super super important in a goat's diet. But the best way to provide it is using a loose mineral (sand consistency) provided free choice in a dry container. Goat tongues are not as rough as some other livestock so block/licks/bricks are harder for them to get enough minerals from. Loose mineral is much easier. If you shop at Tractor Supply and only have a few goats, then the Manna Pro Goat Mineral in a small orange bag will do just fine. There are a lot of other options though too.


----------

